# Polo Towers-Same is good, well sometimes



## winger (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, this morning I went to retrieve my MF statements online.  I figured it was about time since the email came out two weeks ago notifying owners they have been printed/generated.  No surprise, technical issues again - like many times in the past.  This time the issue was a message statinig:  "You have no statements."  

A quick (well, 15 minutes) call to customer service resulted in the statement being emailed to me within 5 minutes of hanging up the phone.  Oh, and I get one extra email copy, just in case the first email did not make it through 

Anyways, the total amount due on the statement looked very familiar.  It did not dawn on me until I just got home and looked at last year's MF statement - IDENTICAL ... the SAME !  So, this is first time in many years where our MF's have not increased at Polo.  What a relief ...

Well, I now need to find a way to retrieve the HOA letter explaining what factors added up to this nice surprise, plus the itemized, detailed statement showing the specifics.  These did not come in the email today.  Maybe the online issues will fix themselves and I can get these in a couple of days.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 6, 2014)

Clearly a mistake. LOL  DRI managed resorts traditionally increase 5 percent. Unless, of course, you own at a resort that DRI has just added into their "fold"-then all bets are off.   Wait for a corrected statement. (just kidding-probably)  Their finance department is notorious for making mistakes. Right now I have a payment credit sitting on my account from last year.  I remember one year, getting a statement for a resort I didn't even own at. If true, this will be a truly momentous occasion!


----------

